# Spoiled or Well taken care of ???



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

your dog is allowed on the furniture and the bed.
you feed your dog really good food and treats. you
keep your well groomed. you treat your dog for no reason
other than to give them a treat (the dog doesn't have to
do something for a treat). you step over your dog rather
than make him move out of the way. you pet and cuddle
your dog. your dog goes with you a lot. dogs that are
kept this way is it spoiled or well taken care of??


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Part of the family!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I dont baby my dog. I still acknowledge the fact that he is an animal with a difference perspective of the world then our own, and I respect that. Yes, my dog is well taken care of, as it should be. He has a warm bed, a healthy meal, he gets regular exercise, vet care and necessary expenses (maybe couple that are not, only because it makes me happy). I dont think any of those can be classified as spoiling, just taken care of like any member of the family should be. 

Theres nothing wrong with little spoiling here and there, as long as it doesent become a compulsive habit, such as spending more money on dogs clothes and accessories then your own or going into debt because of it.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

My dogs are part of the family. Just like with my human family, I move them out of the way instead of stepping over.

My dogs are well taken care of but their accessories are minimal. One collar per dog, a few leashes to chose from. My chi has a few shirts but that's just cause they are cute and cheap. 

They get regular vet care, sleep on our bed when it's cold, but only with an invitation and they respect us when we say "no". 

It's a happy medium


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

My dog is not spoiled, he is well taken care of. A spoiled dog is a dog who barks at mom for attention and mom gives it to him. A spoiled dog is a dog who goes nuts in the crate when mom is in the other room for just 5 minutes and mom comes back to let him out. 

your dog is allowed on the furniture and the bed. (*and he knows how to get off when I tell him to, and listens*)
you feed your dog really good food and treats. (*and he deserves it, he works for his food at times and I want the best for him!*)
you keep your well groomed. (*a well groomed dog is a dog that is taken care of in my opinion*.)
you treat your dog for no reason other than to give them a treat (the dog doesn't have to
do something for a treat). (*UHM he has the cutest face ever. I would not treat him though if he was like barking and pawing at me*)
you step over your dog rather than make him move out of the way. (*he was there first, he steps over me and we have come to a decision that is fair LOL*) 
you pet and cuddle your dog. (*it uh...reduces my blood pressure.. yea...)*
your dog goes with you a lot. (*If he were to throw a fit when I left without him, I would not take him many places, but he sits before I leave, and gives me THE face..and what can I do then??*)


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I always get bothered when people say Tucker is "spoiled" because I let him do things he enjoys. I feed him the best food we can afford, I take him wherever I can, I cuddle with him every day, I play with him everyday, I respect him and care about his feelings and thus choose not to hit or give collar corrections or use other fear inducing or pain causing training techniques. This does not make a dog spoiled. 

To me spoiling means letting the dog do whatever he wants when YOU DON'T want it too. Basically a dog that is allowed to break rules. But I don't cuddle and play and handle him gently and bring him places because he demands it and I can't say no, I do it because _I want to._ He still has house rules to follow, if I don't want to do something and he does I don't make myself miserable and do it anyways because he begs for it (obviously stuff he NEEDS I'd do even if I didn't feel like it). I enjoy my dog, so I do stuff with him and buy him stuff and take the best care of him that I can. That doesn't make him spoiled.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my dogs are both.

there are dog beds in every room of our home.

they sleep with us every night, even though there are beds in the bedroom

they are only crated when we go away and they can't go with us...and that's only because bubba can't stop barking 

when we leave, but they have bully sticks and toys to play with or sleep.

they are fed the best we can afford..and probably have a more balanced diet than we do.

they are both spoiled and well taken care of.

and i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## gorge77 (May 13, 2011)

definitely well taken care of. our dogs only have us. if we don't give them the best, who will?


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

If you compare mine to the street dogs in Mexico, well, they are well and truly bloody well spoilt


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Well Stanley thinks he's died and gone to heaven!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

My dogs are all part of our family!!!:smile:

your dog is allowed on the furniture and the bed. *~~Yep, although none of them sleep with us, Rhett will once he is ready to keep from waking me up around 2 am to play!:tongue:*
you feed your dog really good food and treats. *~~YUP, the VERY best! Raw food and their treats are all animal protein based either raw or boiled meat/organs!:wink:*
you keep your well groomed. *~~Yes, everyone gets weekly nail trims and brushing at minimum of 3x per week!:thumb:*
you treat your dog for no reason other than to give them a treat (the dog doesn't have to do something for a treat). *~~Hmmm...not REALLY, they ALWAYS have to either sit, lay or stand up for a treat!:thumb:*
you step over your dog rather than make him move out of the way. *~~HEHE, YES!:becky:*
you pet and cuddle your dog. *~~Of course!!:biggrin1: Leo and Dixi are under my blanket with me right now...while Brody and Rhett are playing on the couch/ground/chairs!!:biggrin:
your dog goes with you a lot.~~As much as possible!!

I believe these are well and PROPERLY taken care of dogs, they are ALL VERY happy, LOVE life and always willing to please!!!!! *


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I say a well cared for family member!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You're dog might (lol) be spoiled if:
They have a personal pint of (expensive) ice cream in the freezer.
They expect treats (the GOOD ones, mind you) just because you came home (even if you only left to take out the trash).
They will "turn up their noses" to a treat because it's not "good enough".
They get grilled "steaks" on family steak night because they refuse to eat it raw on family steak night.
They expect to be carried to bed and pout if they're not.
They "shred" paper right in front of you, after making sure to get your attention, because they feel ignored.
I've said it before mine are the most spoiled dogs in the world (but they are trained and do usually behave themselves).


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

To me "spoiled" and "well taken care of" are two completely different trains of thought. 

Damn straight my dogs are well cared for...why shouldn't they be? Its the basics when it comes to responsible pet ownership. As an animal that I have taken responsibility of, its their basic RIGHT to be a part of the family. 

Do I spoil them? Sure, when the time is right. Like this morning, we didn't get out of bed until almost noon and all five girls were snuggled up with us. Do I let them eat my pizza crusts? Yes, but they have to work for them. Do I put coats on them when its really cold outside? You betcha...that way we can stay out longer! What I don't allow is my dogs to walk all over me like some of the truly "spoiled" dogs I deal with at work every single day. Do I make them move just so I can walk by? It depends, if they are standing sure...but if they are sleeping? Why should I be a jerk and make them get up just so I don't have to step over them.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> To me "spoiled" and "well taken care of" are two completely different trains of thought.
> 
> Damn straight my dogs are well cared for...why shouldn't they be? Its the basics when it comes to responsible pet ownership. As an animal that I have taken responsibility of, its their basic RIGHT to be a part of the family.
> 
> Do I spoil them? Sure, when the time is right. Like this morning, we didn't get out of bed until almost noon and all five girls were snuggled up with us. Do I let them eat my pizza crusts? Yes, but they have to work for them. Do I put coats on them when its really cold outside? You betcha...that way we can stay out longer! What I don't allow is my dogs to walk all over me like some of the truly "spoiled" dogs I deal with at work every single day. *Do I make them move just so I can walk by? It depends, if they are standing sure...but if they are sleeping? Why should I be a jerk and make them get up just so I don't have to step over them.*


The bold part is SO true...if any of mine(including the cats) are standing/sitting then they WILL get a "Move over, Rhett/Brody/Dixi/Leo/Ducki/Pidgin".....but if they are sleeping or eating..well then I just go around/over!!:thumb:


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

your dog is allowed on the furniture and the bed. All my dogs can be invited onto the beds and some enjoy sleeping with a family member.
you feed your dog really good food and treats. Only the best - they eat raw!
you keep your well groomed. Yes they are well groomed, clean, nails trimmed, hair brushed, teeth clean - I think that is the least I can do for them and myself - LOL
you treat your dog for no reason -
other than to give them a treat (the dog doesn't have to do something for a treat) Never - we have a pack and some of them are very strong willed - they need to remember that "I am she who must be obeyed", but that goes for my human family too!
you step over your dog rather than make him move out of the way. Nope - everyone gets out of mom's way - including the kids - Refer back to treats.
you pet and cuddle your dog. Yes, my dogs get much affection - some of that comes while grooming as with 4 collies and 3 shelties there is a lot of grooming going on here.LOL
your dog goes with you a lot. I try to take someone with me everytime I go out weather and space permitting.
dogs that are kept this way is it spoiled or well taken care of?? I think they are well loved - dogs who are not displaying behavior issues should have more perks. When I have a troublesome pup, he needs to learn the boundaries and expectations BEFORE getting all the perks that come with good citizenship.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

...and when a border collie sets a ball down at your face when you are on the couch and watching a TV program AND YOU THROW IT... he's not spoiled, YOU'RE A SUCKER.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Ha! Is this a trick question or is this for real here???????????????????????????????????????????? what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No diffrent than my children! You figure it out!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:becky:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

your dog is allowed on the furniture and the bed. *Rocky doesn't want on the furniture (Chows get hot and do NOT like their feet off the ground). Shade is allowed to watch tv on the couch with me, as long as I invite him first and he gets off when I tell him to.*

you feed your dog really good food and treats. *that goes without saying, look at the name of the forum!*

you keep your dog well groomed. *Shade loves to be raked.....Rocky doesn't but he gets it anyway. All dogs let me cut their nails and bath them and make them 'pretty'!*

you treat your dog for no reason other than to give them a treat (the dog doesn't have to do something for a treat). *Well, usually they have to sit or 'wait' but they have been known to share pizza crust, leftovers, and poptarts! And they both are incredibly polite about eating off a fork!*

you step over your dog rather than make him move out of the way. *They are 90 pounds each...it's a little hard to step over them. Shade is real good about staying out of the way on his bed. *

you pet and cuddle your dog. *Constantly...it's a wonder they have any fur left!*

your dog goes with you a lot. *We take walks two or three times a day but they don't go on car rides. Rocky throws up. *

dogs that are kept this way is it spoiled or well taken care of?? *They are not spoiled, they are my family.*


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

your dog is allowed on the furniture and the bed: Since I have a loft bed about 10 feet off the ground, sleeping with my dog is a non-issue. However, I love relaxing on the couch with a heavy Mastiff head on my lap...

you feed your dog really good food and treats: Only raw and only the best (that I can afford!)

you keep your dog well groomed: Yes, but that's easy with a short-coated Dogue.

you treat your dog for no reason other than to give them a treat (the dog doesn't have to do something for a treat): He receives bits of fruit or veggies that I may be cutting up for my meal, but "real" treats he must work for. Hey- we're in training mode these days 

you step over your dog rather than make him move out of the way: Depends. If he's sleeping, of course I will step over him. However, if he's just sitting in the middle of things while I'm moving around in the kitchen (or studio), then yeah---"Move it, buddy-boy!"

you pet and cuddle your dog: Without question! (And I believe it releases serotonin, the "feel-good" chemical--- for both the dog and the person, a very nice thing) :smile:

your dog goes with you a lot: He comes with me when I teach 2 days a week-- it's a big loft studio, so he has the run of the place. Good thing he is pretty well-behaved, and quiet. Beyond that, I include him in most of my activities.

dogs that are kept this way is it spoiled or well taken care of?: I have to agree with what has been said in other posts: he is family. You take care of what you love.


----------



## dogsarebetter (Nov 4, 2011)

mine are spoiled.
I am actually planning on cracking down soon and changing how i do things.

Listening is optional- i like them to be free thinkers
They get on the bed when they please, and if I do not want them up there... its HARD to get them off and keep them off
They get the best food and treats that I can afford.
My dogs are very well groomed. actually I bath them too much, every two weeks... which im cutting back on.
They get treats for no reason at all a few times a day.
I would never make my guys move for me id just step over. unless I am carrying groceries in the house, then they gotta move.
I am petting and cuddling dogs all the time, for no reason other than it comforts us all.
As long as its not too hot outside the dogs come with me almost everywhere. Sometimes they even come to work with me.

spoiled! absolutely spoiled


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

dogsarebetter said:


> mine are spoiled.
> I am actually planning on cracking down soon and changing how i do things.
> 
> Listening is optional- i like them to be free thinkers
> ...


let me know how that crackdown goes for you


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

Well taken care of. Like they should be.

There are dog beds the living room, TV room, hallways, and laundry/craft room.

Yearly vet visits with full blood work, urinalysis etc. and he'll have emergency vet care if he ever needs it (he's needed it once because of a severe allergic reaction to some bread he got a hold of).

He's not allowed on beds or couches, though.

He's got a crate with an x-pen attached. He's kept only in his crate at night but if no one is home he's got range of the x-pen too. He gets toys to play with when we're gone that he normally doesn't get to play with.

He gets two long walks plus sprinting and a minimum of two hours of play every day.

He eats the best I can get him which is grassfed meats only, luckily.

He has one collar, harness and leash, a cooling jacket for summer walks because it gets so hot and snow boots and a warm jacket for really cold weather/snow.


Do I spoil him? Sure! Doesn't everyone? 

This is the only way I would ever have it.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> ...and when a border collie sets a ball down at your face when you are on the couch and watching a TV program AND YOU THROW IT... he's not spoiled, YOU'RE A SUCKER.


EXACTLY....that or you just shouldnt be watching tv any ways!!:thumb:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

dogsarebetter said:


> mine are spoiled.
> I am actually planning on cracking down soon and changing how i do things.
> 
> Listening is optional- i like them to be free thinkers
> ...


Its always good to have them trained along with being spoiled!:wink:
My babes listen to me no matter what else is going on, does it mean Im mean...nope just that they respect me...same as I require my horse(s) too!:smile:

Good luck in "re-sculpting"...it can be a difficult chore...I know, Im working with Leo and Dixi both...while having Rhett and Brody who are under 2...and Keeva soon as well!:biggrin:


----------

